# Blade 2012



## oivind_dahle

http://www.bladeshow.com/ehome/index.php?eventid=21409&tabid=30566&

I wish I could go, hopefully some here will go and post pics!

Lots of kitchenknives there this year. I see Burke and Carter on the list. Hoss are you under the name Hoss Knives @ Table #21L?


----------



## Adagimp

Cool stuff. I get so focused on kitchen knives that I forget the whole cornucopia of awesome looking blades that exist out there. I was also pleased to learn that DT's damascus is used on the knife of the year.


----------



## jmforge

If you are looking for a lot of great kitchen knives at Blade, that time has not come........yet. if you are looking to be overwhelmed by the massive volume of all things sharp and pointy and have a great time hanging out with really nice knife people, you must make the pilgrimage some day. Until then, kneel down on your knife roll, face Atlanta, and say knifey things 5 times a day while the show is going on.:biggrin:


----------



## mr drinky

Doesn't blade own knifeforums now? Link.

We could have an ol' fashioned get together  Just kidding. I really would love to go to that show one day. I just fear all of the other stuff I would end up getting hooked on though.

k.


----------



## Crothcipt

mr drinky said:


> Doesn't blade own knifeforums now? Link.
> 
> We could have an ol' fashioned get together  Just kidding. I really would love to go to that show one day. I just fear all of the other stuff I would end up getting hooked on though.
> 
> k.


yep got the e-mail last mo. since I had just signed up with them I thought it was weird. Now I get more emails from blade mag. than I do from the forum.


----------



## l r harner

you really cant do the show in one day i used all 3 the other year and still didnt get to see everything


----------



## mr drinky

l r harner said:


> you really cant do the show in one day i used all 3 the other year and still didnt get to see everything



Sorry, by 'one day' I meant 'some day' in the future. I'd definitely hang for a while. I'm going to shoot for next year.

k.


----------



## Noodle Soup

It isn't a kitchen knife show but if you hunt through every table and booth you will still probably find enough to keep you happy for 3 days. Atlanta is the SHOT show of knives for sure.


----------



## SameGuy

Is there enough there to keep a non-sporting-knife-enthusiast entertained? There is a reason I'm not a member of KF, but I can get to Atlanta really easily.


----------



## add

SameGuy said:


> Is there enough there to keep a non-sporting-knife-enthusiast entertained? There is a reason I'm not a member of KF, but I can get to Atlanta really easily.



I would think sharpening stuff and handle supply stuff (for that next custom from your favorite maker) to start.

Also, even kitchen knife junkies should all sport at least *1* decent edc... :cool2:


----------



## Bishopmaker

This will be my first year going but id only imagine that there be enough for anyone to enjoy. I myself enjoy doign handles so looking to score some ivory and other nice pieces :wink:


----------



## Crothcipt

So did anyone go? I am wondering how the kitchen knife presentation went. (crosses fingers it wasn't laughable)


----------



## oivind_dahle

Ive followed blade on bladeforums.

Not quite my cup of tea. However Shun Tayo was kitchen knife of the year. Ive never seen one, so I can't tell about it.


----------



## l r harner

i was home helpig kelly recover for an OP i will be shooting hard for next year (depending on how things go maybe even see abut gettting a table )


----------



## Noodle Soup

Very good show. Seem like more custom maker were trying their hand a kitchen knives than in the past. Stephen Fowler told me kitchen knives were his main sellers this year. Seemed like there were fewer Japanese makers than in the past but more German and Italian. Missed that Shun that won the price.


----------



## oivind_dahle

One of the few I found on the net:

BB to the left


----------

